#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Waar halen we onze video content vandaan????

## LJ Gerrit

Nu we steeds meer te maken krijgen met mediacomposers zoals MaXedia, Pandoras Box, Hippotizer, Catalist, ect. komt de vraag steeds vaker....waar halen we onze content vandaan?
Ik en mijn collega's lopen nu regelmatig tegen dit probleem op.
Welke ervaringen hebben jullie hiermee?? En hoe lossen jullie dit op?

----------


## DeMennooos

Als het gratis moet zijn zou ik eens zoeken op Stock Video bij bijvoorbeeld google.

Als je er voor wil betalen, is dat ook een goede manier om te beginnen. 

Ik ben er verder niet zo heel erg in thuis, maar het lijkt mij dat met een zoekopdracht bij google relatief eenvoudig aan verschillende content te komen moet zijn op een legale manier. Google leverde mij in ieder geval een hoop resultaten met een simpele zoek opdracht.

----------


## MJ

zelf maken natuurlijk
of toevallig net dat ene shot vinden bij een video/imagebank

bij google heb ik nog nooit dat ene goede beeld fragment in pal video gevonden
wel vind ik veel wmv troep in 160x120 waar je dus nix aan hebt
mocht je toch willen werken met die lage resolutie check dan zoeken op video bij www.altavista.com 

ben nu bezig om beeld te maken voor een tourtje met een maXedia systeem
iemand daar al meegewerkt?  doet ie eigenlijk ook quicktime?

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MJ_
> 
> 
> 
> ben nu bezig om beeld te maken voor een tourtje met een maXedia systeem
> iemand daar al meegewerkt?  doet ie eigenlijk ook quicktime?



Jazeker,
Momenteel doe ik o.a Big Brother 2005 en wat losse klussen.
Verder werk ik er zelf elk weekend mee in een discotheek, dit in combinatie met een MaXXyz.

Maar speciaal voor de losse klussen komt er regelmatig de vraag naar speciale content. Lijkt heel simpel, maar een goed fragment met voldoende resulutie is moeilijk (gratis) te verkrijgen.
Wel heb ik via de links van www.MaXedia.com contacten met digigobo leveranciers maar die hebben dan net niet wat ik zoek.
Dit gaat wel tegen betaling maar dat is vaak niet het probleem.

ps MaXedia doet ook Quicktime? Voor meer info ga naar www.maxedia.com

----------


## axs

Ik herinner me een maandje geleden diezelfde vraag op the lightnetwork. Daar stonden paar links en heb er toen een paar in mijn favorieten gestoken... zat heel erg bruikbare content bij, maar zorg wel dat je een forse internetverbinding hebt om ze binnen te halen. Zijn volledige iso-bestanden van DVD's met content.
Volledig legaal trouwens

Als ik weer thuis ben in het weekend, plaats ik de link wel even, maar ga anders dus even op zoek op LN

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> Als ik weer thuis ben in het weekend, plaats ik de link wel even, maar ga anders dus even op zoek op LN



Oke, we zien de links wel tegemoet.

----------


## BlueConfig

axs kun je de site posten pls.

Klinkt nl wel interessant..

----------


## axs

Staat dus tijd op de PC... ga er dit weekend eens proberen aan te denken, anders even een geheugensteuntje graag de zaterdag of zondag

----------


## rieuwert

Bij deze dus het geheugensteuntje!

----------


## esound

Hier bij nog een geheugensteuntje.

----------


## DeMennooos

http://www.digitaljuice.com
http://www.artbeats.com
http://www.seanbridwellproductions.com
http://www.idyllhandsimagery.com
http://www.blueponydigital.com
http://www.showfootage.com
http://www.digigobo.nl

Note: zijn niet gratis, maar ach als je er geld mee verdient is geld er aan uitgeven ook niet zo'n probleem lijkt me.

deze zijn wel gratis:
http://www.highend.com/products/digi.../freeloops.asp

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Hierbij nog een link naar meerdere site's.
http://www.maxedia.com/medpro.asp

----------


## BlueConfig

thx,

heeft nog iemand site voor gratis content's.

----------


## axs

Ik heb dit weekend even zitten snuffelen tussen 'my favourites' maar vind momenteel enkel adult content  :Wink: 
Vind het dus niet zo meteen terug, maar ik zoek nog wel even verder... must be somewhere!

----------


## driesmees

Zolang de mods er geen probs mee hebben mag adult ook hoor  :Wink: 
Wat een mooie site is, is
http://www.gettyimages.com
Dit zijn zowel afbeeldingen als films, maar die kan je ook verwerken in video hé...
Je moet wel opletten want je hebt gratis(royalty free) en betaalde(right managed) media...

----------


## MJ

check http://www.archive.org

veel vrij te downloaden films en docu's 
tis een archief dus veel oud spul 
zelf vind ik er zelden iets bruikbaars

----------


## esound

axs
&gt;&gt; MODERATOR


Western Sahara
Berichten 1596
 Berichten - 19/09/2005 :  21:44:33         
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik herinner me een maandje geleden diezelfde vraag op the lightnetwork. Daar stonden paar links en heb er toen een paar in mijn favorieten gestoken... zat heel erg bruikbare content bij, maar zorg wel dat je een forse internetverbinding hebt om ze binnen te halen. Zijn volledige iso-bestanden van DVD's met content.
Volledig legaal trouwens

Als ik weer thuis ben in het weekend, plaats ik de link wel even, maar ga anders dus even op zoek op LN 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


He axs,

Heb je het toevallig nog gevonden.

groeten esound

----------


## Jungster

Je kunt ook eventueel www.superfeesten.tv inhuren om een video te maken van je club/event, deze beelden kun je daarna gebruiken als compilatie.. lekker makkelijk, of los gebruiken.

greetz

Wilco

----------


## BlueConfig

Ook wij wachten vol ongeduld op die links axs? hopelijk vind je eff tijd om tussen die adult content ook wat van die "iso" stuff te vinden  :Big Grin:  

Thx on forward.

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> Je kunt ook eventueel www.superfeesten.tv inhuren om een video te maken van je club/event, deze beelden kun je daarna gebruiken als compilatie.. lekker makkelijk, of los gebruiken.
> 
> greetz
> 
> Wilco



Zeg Wilco, had jij geen aandelen in deze tokok ? (beetje opzichtig profiel zo  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## j.le.conte

Ik heb een vraagje:
Ik ben namelijk een beginnende VJ en ik vraag me wat af, of het een goed idee is om 1 van deze volgende content pakketten te kopen? Zou iemand misschien toelichting op deze pakketten kunnen geven of opmerkingen over een product willen maken. ik weet namelijk niet wat goed en bruikbaar zou kunnen zijn. Ook weet ik niet hoeveel uur/minuten beeld zo'n pakket bevat. Ik kan ook niet het product op de officiele producenten site vinden.

- http://www.feedback.nl/?id=55&b=SVVOL1
- http://www.feedback.nl/?id=55&b=AVAL1
- http://www.feedback.nl/?id=55&b=TMP_1131890544

----------


## esound

he axs he je al eens wat gevonden???????????

----------


## BlaCK ErrOR

> Ik heb een vraagje:
> Ik ben namelijk een beginnende VJ en ik vraag me wat af, of het een goed idee is om 1 van deze volgende content pakketten te kopen? Zou iemand misschien toelichting op deze pakketten kunnen geven of opmerkingen over een product willen maken. ik weet namelijk niet wat goed en bruikbaar zou kunnen zijn. Ook weet ik niet hoeveel uur/minuten beeld zo'n pakket bevat. Ik kan ook niet het product op de officiele producenten site vinden.
> 
> - http://www.feedback.nl/?id=55&b=SVVOL1
> - http://www.feedback.nl/?id=55&b=AVAL1
> - http://www.feedback.nl/?id=55&b=TMP_1131890544



Ik ben ook beginnende VJ. Ik heb op bepaalde sites gezien dat je per bestand kunt kopen en dervoor een korte preview van zien, mss is dat wel beter ! Zo zie je wat je koopt  :Smile:

----------


## j.le.conte

maar ik vraag me dus af hoeveel uur/minuten beeld erop staat. Want met die losse previews dan betaal je een vrij hoge prijs per filmpje ik denk dat je dan veel minder hebt.

en als er op die cd staat wat er op deze afbeelding bij getoond word http://www.feedback.nl/?id=55&b=AVAL1 is dat wel wat ik dus zoek qua beeld materiaal.

Maar ik vraag me af, kun je zulke dingen niet via kaaza of limewire downloaden, zulke soort flmpjes worden meestal ook wel gratis door mensen verspreid?

en ik vond net dit: http://www.resolume.nl/footage/index.php is dit misschien wat? hier staat iniedergeval bij hoeveel minuten beeld erop staat? Kan iemand hier een professioneel oordeel over geven :P ?

----------


## BlaCK ErrOR

> maar ik vraag me dus af hoeveel uur/minuten beeld erop staat. Want met die losse previews dan betaal je een vrij hoge prijs per filmpje ik denk dat je dan veel minder hebt.
> 
> en als er op die cd staat wat er op deze afbeelding bij getoond word http://www.feedback.nl/?id=55&b=AVAL1 is dat wel wat ik dus zoek qua beeld materiaal.
> 
> Maar ik vraag me af, kun je zulke dingen niet via kaaza of limewire downloaden, zulke soort flmpjes worden meestal ook wel gratis door mensen verspreid?
> 
> en ik vond net dit: http://www.resolume.nl/footage/index.php is dit misschien wat? hier staat iniedergeval bij hoeveel minuten beeld erop staat? Kan iemand hier een professioneel oordeel over geven :P ?



Er bestaan genoeg sites met gratisse Flash bestanden hoor ! Gewoon eens goed zoeken op VJ-forums  :Smile:

----------


## MJ

en het beeld zelf maken?

----------


## j.le.conte

Ja dat wordt het doel ook wel, maar een pakket met basis effecten is sowieso wel handig.

----------


## lucken

Wij kunnen u (tegen betaling) de Beacon Digigobos aanleveren en de Coolux Pandoras Medialoops.

Previews zijn er op de websites.

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## MJ

ik zou als beginnede vj abosluut geen media content kopen bij die beacon of pandora. het zijn leuke filmpjes hoor maar er zit ook veel bagger tussen.

Ik kon geen prijzen vinden maar het zal niet goedkoop zijn
die pandora zijn 100 clips op een cd ik schat dat ze er zo'n 500 euro voor vragen. voor dat geld kun je ook een digitale camera kopen en zelf filmpjes schieten. je kan gratis animatie pakketten downloaden (blender of wings3d)
waar mee je de meeste van de aangeboden clips zelf kunt namaken. ( niet meteen natuurlijk )

Kijk als je kan vj'en voor een productie als idols en je hebt weinig tijd maar veel geld dan is het best handig om voorgebakke effecten te kopen hoor. 
begrijp me niet verkeerd ik zou het zelf dan waarschijnlijk ook doen. maar niet als beginnende vj.


Je moet je ook afvragen hoeveel clips je nodig bent om een goede show neer te zetten zonder in herhaling te vallen. 
Wij hebben voor een van onze vj concepten (URL verwijderd i.v.m. winstoogmerk) een media library van ±500 filmpjes. We doen sets van ongeveer 5 uur. toch nog komt het voor dat er filmpjes tekort zijn. 

stel dat je 500 clipjes moet kopen.... 
dat zijn dus alle 5 cd's met medialoops van pandora
en dan heb alleen nog onpersoonlijke graphics. 

dus koop maar een camera en ga zelf filmen
begin je met closeups van bewegende voorwerpen voeg je er een distortion effect aan toe en je hebt je eigen lo-fi pandora clips. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

Euhm... blijkbaar al lang niet meer in dit topic gekeken.
Ik vind dus die site niet meer, tot mijn grote spijt.
One day...

----------


## axs

> ik zou als beginnede vj abosluut geen media content kopen bij die beacon of pandora. het zijn leuke filmpjes hoor maar er zit ook veel bagger tussen.



Slechte commerciele aanpak... 
Als je beetje commercieel wil posten (wat trouwens hier niet toegelaten is) dan breek je in ieder geval niemand af om vervolgens jou product te gaan promoten.

----------


## lucken

> ik zou als beginnede vj abosluut geen media content kopen bij die beacon of pandora. het zijn leuke filmpjes hoor maar er zit ook veel bagger tussen.
> 
> Ik kon geen prijzen vinden maar het zal niet goedkoop zijn
> die pandora zijn 100 clips op een cd ik schat dat ze er zo'n 500 euro voor vragen.



Vooralleer u iets afbreekt, informeer u dan eerst !! De clips van Coolux (Pandora) kan u vrij kiezen uit de momenteel 500 beschikbare, dus u bepaalt zelf of u er de goede uithaalt of niet !
U moet ze min. aankopen per 10 stuks. Prijs voor een vrije keuze van 10 stuks: 50 euro excl. BTW. Koopt u een volume van 100 stuks, dan betaald u 299 euro excl. BTW.

Deze clips worden gebruikt voor grote en bekende producties, vindt u ze niet bruikbaar, dan is dit uw persoonlijke mening.

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## MJ

@axs hoe bedoel je mijn product?  als vj / kunstenaar? huh?

@lucken 
zoals ik al aangaf vind ik ze zeker bruikbaar voor grote producties
maar niet voor een beginnede vj . vj's zijn overhet algemeen beeldmakers en niet alleen beeldmixers. en ik vind het belangrijk dat je een eigen stijl creeerd als vj en dat bereik je niet door clips te kopen. 

ik heb de folder bekeken van pandora en daar wordt gesproken over 5 cd's met elk 100 clips er staan geen prijzen bij dus gok ik maarwat 
er stond nix bij over kiezen van. vandaar.
ik ga natuurlijk niet coolux bellen voor info voordat ik een antwoord geef in dit forum. 

kijk als je er 10 kan uitkiezen wordt het al wel wat leuker.
waar kan ik die info vinden online?

----------


## axs

> @axs hoe bedoel je mijn product? als vj / kunstenaar? huh?
> 
> @lucken 
> zoals ik al aangaf vind ik ze zeker bruikbaar voor grote producties
> maar niet voor een beginnede vj . vj's zijn overhet algemeen beeldmakers en niet alleen beeldmixers. en ik vind het belangrijk dat je een eigen stijl creeerd als vj en dat bereik je niet door clips te kopen. 
> 
> ik heb de folder bekeken van pandora en daar wordt gesproken over 5 cd's met elk 100 clips er staan geen prijzen bij dus gok ik maarwat 
> er stond nix bij over kiezen van. vandaar.
> ik ga natuurlijk niet coolux bellen voor info voordat ik een antwoord geef in dit forum. 
> ...



 
Hmph... blijkbaar gewoon erop los lullen in het forum... moet kunnen.  :Mad:  
In het vervolg toch graag onderbouwde postings met correcte informatie!

----------


## MJ

pardon?!?.......

----------


## lucken

> kijk als je er 10 kan uitkiezen wordt het al wel wat leuker.
> waar kan ik die info vinden online?



Vraag bij de Coolux verdeler een CD met de previews en u kan dan vrij kiezen. Wij doen de verdeling voor België.

Groeten,

Luc

----------


## axs

> pardon?!?.......



Prijzen posten zonder ook maar enig idee te hebben, die dus ook totaal uit de lucht gegrepen zijn, en dan hetgene wat ik eerder al aanhaalde...

Denk toch dat dat duidelijk is...?

----------


## MJ

ik heb duidelijk aangegeven dat ik die prijzen niet kon vinden 
omdat de site van coolux die niet geeft. en vervolgens zet ik erbij dat ik het gok 

. dat lijkt mij duidelijk genoeg dat het niet de algehele waarheid is die ik verkondig
trouwens ik zat er maar 200 euro naast.  ook voor die 300euro kun je een digitale camera kopen.  dus dat maakt niet veel uit.

hetgene wat je eerder aanhaald sloeg nergens op 
"slechte commerciele aanpak" ?

ik geef gewoon een visie, ik probeer mij zelf niet te verkopen als clipjes maker voor die beginnende vj. sterker nog ik geef hem een tip om het zelf te doen.  als collega's onderelkaar. 

of val je over het feit dat ik een website geef en denk dat ik daar mee een commercieel doel wil halen voor die beginnende vj. dacht het niet als je daar had gekeken had je gezien dat er een concept staat beschreven hoe wij werken. je kan geen clipjes bij ons kopen.



klaar.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Edit door mod:

Graag verder discussiëren zonder commerciële invloeden. Iemand overtuigen van goede en/of slechte kwaliteiten kan ook op een nette manier. In geval van aanprijzing van eigen producten: gelieve het medium e-mail te gebruiken!

mvg,

----------


## Gast1401081

Nou we toch bezig zijn : waar vind je de volledige (en in dolby??) clips van de HH artiesten die momenteel de Top40 bevolken?

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> Nou we toch bezig zijn : waar vind je de volledige (en in dolby??) clips van de HH artiesten die momenteel de Top40 bevolken?



Uhm, hitzone dvd's ? Moet soms even wachten voor je wat hebt,
mits je de betaling van de rechten ervan goed hebt afgetimmerd in je contract en voorwaarden met de klant of een premie betaald aan VIDEMA, kun je dat mooi gebruiken (en logovrij....)

----------

